# for betta breeders who sells online



## BaboBetta (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone..i was wondering for those who sells their bettas online. How can you protect yourself from scammers?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What do you mean? Most of the time it's the seller who scams...there's a Thai breeder who has created multiple accounts on AB and scammed a lot of people.


----------



## BaboBetta (Jan 7, 2010)

for an example. Let's say i shipped out a fish to who ever and they say the fish is doa...how will i know if they're really being truthful or just want there money back and have a fish for free?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, first off, most sellers have a policy where the DOA has to be reported within one hour of the signing, with a clear picture of the dead fish still in it's unopened bag. Secondly, typically sellers will only cover the fish's cost, or send the people a new fish of equal quality, but the shipping costs are the buyer's problem, so that discourages wanna be scammers as well.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've seen a few sellers ask that along with the pic of the fish in the unopened bag, that you take it out and cut the tail off and take another pic... Cuz who would cut the tail off a live fish?


----------



## FeistyFins (Dec 16, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> What do you mean? Most of the time it's the seller who scams...there's a Thai breeder who has created multiple accounts on AB and scammed a lot of people.


Really?? I used to use AB all the time, I would be curious to know who it is so I can stay away when I begin my breeding program again. Thank you


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

FeistyFins said:


> Really?? I used to use AB all the time, I would be curious to know who it is so I can stay away when I begin my breeding program again. Thank you


 I forget who it was...I'll ask Linda Olson when I pick up my replacement fish.


----------



## BaboBetta (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for your help/advice MrVampire181 and JKfish 
I too would like to know who's the scammer is on AB.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I know of three good Thai sellers:

Aquastar71 (never used but I only hear good things)
Chaba (my first import expierience was with him...it was ok but the fish didn't last too long but he's sending replacement fish...good seller).
Korwhord (heard good things about this guy too).


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Could someone give the wrong address to ship to as a scam?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Idk why you'd do that....you spend money on the fish and shipping just for a scam?

I know some people who have bettas shipped to their old houses because of outdated information.


----------

